# Only in Philadelphia



## Ritasue (Sep 16, 2013)

As a lifelong Phillydelphian, this does not surprise me. My vote is for the convention, though,


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

As a certain resurrected person whose name is shared by some landscapers basically amounts to a zombie, I would say that you could choose the convention and still say that it was a religious experience


----------



## Ritasue (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL! I agree with you completely.


----------

